
Is it better to learn C or C++ if I'm a C#/Java/Swift programmer? - mikece
For people who are new to programming, especially those who never went through a &quot;proper&quot; Computer Science degree program but instead are either self-taught or went through a boot camp to get them to a point where they could be hired as a .NET, Java, JavaScript, Ruby, Python, etc programmer, and are now wanting to learn at a deeper level with a &quot;real&quot; language, is it better to learn C++ or eschew the superset and learn C directly?
======
davismwfl
It depends on your goals. I use C and C++ everyday, but I'd suggest if you are
trying to learn how to deal with very low level concepts than C is probably
the best thing to learn initially. So much has been written in C over the
years, and so much continues to be developed in C that it is really a powerful
tool to know and understand. There are plenty of good code bases to look at
for either C or C++, but C will give you a rooted understanding of core
concepts.

Plus look at it this way, every time I use a higher level language I know that
it is helping me get things done faster, but I also know everything it is
having to do for me at a lower level. Which means when I debug it, I look at
things differently than others whom don't have the same low level
understanding. So IMO it makes you a better all around programmer even if you
decide to work mostly in a higher level language. One draw back to that too,
is you have to look at the obvious first and not get lost in the weeds.

